# Help Please: Relative Visa or renewal of Visitor's Visa for my son?



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Can someone help with regard to the visa that I should apply for for my son. Here is our situation:
He was born in SA and I applied for a Visitor's visa for him while I was still on an exceptional skills permit. I have since received a permanent residence permit but my son was not part of the application because his visitor's visa was still pending with Home Affairs at the time of my application and I could not include him since he was 'illegal'. I applied for his PR in May 2015 and that is still pending. His visitor's visa in the meantime expires in May 2016 and I'm not sure if I should renew that or apply for a change of status to a relative's visa? Someone at VFS said I cannot change status on a visitor's visa and cannot apply for a new relative's permit when I still have a pending application with Home Affairs so I'm a bit confused. And what's with the return flight requirements for a visitor's visa? Help anyone?
Renewing the visitor's visa will be bit more tedious than the relative's permit.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Bwixie said:


> Can someone help with regard to the visa that I should apply for for my son. Here is our situation:
> He was born in SA and I applied for a Visitor's visa for him while I was still on an exceptional skills permit. I have since received a permanent residence permit but my son was not part of the application because his visitor's visa was still pending with Home Affairs at the time of my application and I could not include him since he was 'illegal'. I applied for his PR in May 2015 and that is still pending. His visitor's visa in the meantime expires in May 2016 and I'm not sure if I should renew that or apply for a change of status to a relative's visa? Someone at VFS said I cannot change status on a visitor's visa and cannot apply for a new relative's permit when I still have a pending application with Home Affairs so I'm a bit confused. And what's with the return flight requirements for a visitor's visa? Help anyone?
> Renewing the visitor's visa will be bit more tedious than the relative's permit.


Just an FYI for anyone who may find themselves in the same boat:
A relative visa is what I should apply for for my son. I can't renew his Visitor visa because I don't have a valid work permit since I'm now using PR. Since my son is a minor he cannot be expected to go to his home country to apply for a relative permit so an exception is made that allows me to apply for a change of status to relative visa. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Bwixie..does this apply to 90day visitors visa holders as well? ..or only to those whose visitors visa was over 90days (Accompnaying parent type)?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I notice the Zimbabwean flag next to your name, so potentially flying home to apply for a quick turnaround on your son's visa isn't the right choice. Yes, you could easily motivate why he is now applying for a Relative's Visa while still in the country - that's what we would do.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

joe117 said:


> Thanks Bwixie..does this apply to 90day visitors visa holders as well? ..or only to those whose visitors visa was over 90days (Accompnaying parent type)?


Hi joe117
I'm not sure about the 90 day visitor visa. My son is on the long term visitor visa (accompanying parent). You probably need to go into a VFS center and find out, I did not have a pleasant experience with their call center.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Bwixie said:


> Just an FYI for anyone who may find themselves in the same boat:
> A relative visa is what I should apply for for my son. I can't renew his Visitor visa because I don't have a valid work permit since I'm now using PR. Since my son is a minor he cannot be expected to go to his home country to apply for a relative permit so an exception is made that allows me to apply for a change of status to relative visa. Hope this helps someone.


Hi Bwixie:-

You case is almost like mine. I had Critical Skills Visa and last year we had a new born in SA. I am from India. In parallel i had also applied for PR. 
In Jan, 2016 i applied for Long Visitors Visa but in Feb,2016 i got my PR. I am still waiting for Outcome for my sons visa, I am now confused should i wait for outcome or need to re-apply for Relative visa since my PR is now ready.
what you have done could you please share and does someone can help me.
Thanks
sirat


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

sirat said:


> Hi Bwixie:-
> 
> You case is almost like mine. I had Critical Skills Visa and last year we had a new born in SA. I am from India. In parallel i had also applied for PR.
> In Jan, 2016 i applied for Long Visitors Visa but in Feb,2016 i got my PR. I am still waiting for Outcome for my sons visa, I am now confused should i wait for outcome or need to re-apply for Relative visa since my PR is now ready.
> ...


Hi Sirat

I think you need to wait for the outcome of your son's visa and then apply for permanent residence for him straight after that. That is what I did for my son.

Regards


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Bwixie said:


> Hi Sirat
> 
> I think you need to wait for the outcome of your son's visa and then apply for permanent residence for him straight after that. That is what I did for my son.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Bwixie:-
for the prompt response. any idea how long it took for your sons's visa. mine has just been 2 months.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

sirat said:


> Thanks Bwixie:-
> for the prompt response. any idea how long it took for your sons's visa. mine has just been 2 months.


It was back in 2014 before VFS, it took about 3 months.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Bwixie said:


> It was back in 2014 before VFS, it took about 3 months.


Thanks for quick update...!! Have a great day


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

sirat said:


> Thanks for quick update...!! Have a great day


Hi Sirat!

I have a somewhat similar case of the Visa you applied for your son in Jan 2016. My husband applied for same to join me here in SA (though he applied out of SA) in Jan 2016 and we are still waiting...next week will make it 3 months. I know things could be different when you apply out of SA from when you apply within SA but nevertheless, please do tell when your son's visa is approved. I could make my estimations from there. I am thinking this way because they told us his application was referred to Home Affairs in Pretoria. So i guess at the end of the day all these applications pass through the Pretoria head office?

Thanks


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Fortune07 said:


> Hi Sirat!
> 
> I have a somewhat similar case of the Visa you applied for your son in Jan 2016. My husband applied for same to join me here in SA (though he applied out of SA) in Jan 2016 and we are still waiting...next week will make it 3 months. I know things could be different when you apply out of SA from when you apply within SA but nevertheless, please do tell when your son's visa is approved. I could make my estimations from there. I am thinking this way because they told us his application was referred to Home Affairs in Pretoria. So i guess at the end of the day all these applications pass through the Pretoria head office?
> 
> Thanks


Hi:- I understand. same scenario happened for me when my first child was born outside inda and this process took close to 4 months. The reason for the delay was i was in S Africa & my wife and Baby were in India. They had send Visa Verification for my from SA Consulate to DHA, Pretoria . After 3 months we had escalated the case with DHA and they then send the verified fax to Consulate/VFS in India. then we got in next week. 
Dnt worry the process of Visa verification is slow. you need to escalate with DHA in pretoria. also they can sped up by follow up.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

sirat said:


> Hi:- I understand. same scenario happened for me when my first child was born outside inda and this process took close to 4 months. The reason for the delay was i was in S Africa & my wife and Baby were in India. They had send Visa Verification for my from SA Consulate to DHA, Pretoria . After 3 months we had escalated the case with DHA and they then send the verified fax to Consulate/VFS in India. then we got in next week.
> Dnt worry the process of Visa verification is slow. you need to escalate with DHA in pretoria. also they can sped up by follow up.


Thanks very much for your reply, Sirat....it is kind of a consolation that I hear of someone else's experience because they just left us in the dark. The escalation you talked about....Please how do I go about it?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Bwixie said:


> Just an FYI for anyone who may find themselves in the same boat:
> A relative visa is what I should apply for for my son. I can't renew his Visitor visa because I don't have a valid work permit since I'm now using PR. Since my son is a minor he cannot be expected to go to his home country to apply for a relative permit so an exception is made that allows me to apply for a change of status to relative visa. Hope this helps someone.


Collected my son's relative visa, processed in just under 4 weeks !!


----------



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

i am in the same boat with regards to renewing my son's visitors visa(parent accompanying).
i am on PR now so should i not renew the visitors visa but apply for a new visa relative visa?
can i also simultaneously apply for my sons PR whilst i am applying for his relative visa


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

stallone said:


> i am in the same boat with regards to renewing my son's visitors visa(parent accompanying).
> i am on PR now so should i not renew the visitors visa but apply for a new visa relative visa?
> can i also simultaneously apply for my sons PR whilst i am applying for his relative visa


Yes change and get him a relative visa now. And yes you can put relative visa and PR applications at once. I did so for my son last month. His relative visa was out in 3 weeks...well as for PR, we all know it will be atlst 1 yr.


----------

